# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  مشکل ساخت پروژه در visual studio 2013

## mohammadali1375

سلام. ببخشید من visual studio 2013 رو نصب کردم ولی صفحه ساخت پروژه چیزایی مثل win console applcitation رو نداره. این شکلیه :

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام. ببخشید من visual studio 2013 رو نصب کردم ولی صفحه ساخت پروژه چیزایی مثل win console applcitation رو نداره. این شکلیه :


خب شما Windows store رو انتخاب کردین که مختص برنامه نویسی Modern UI هستش.
روی یک گزینه بالاتر یعنی خود Visual C++‎ کلیک کنید تا لیست انواع پروژه ها رو بیاره.

----------


## mohammadali1375

هرکدومو انتخاب کنم همینطوره  :ناراحت:

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> هرکدومو انتخاب کنم همینطوره


به قسمت About مراجعه کنید ببینید دقیقا چه نسخه ای رو نصب کردین شما !

----------


## slimbaby

عزیز من با زبان C++‎ برنامه های کنسولی می نویسن نه نه ویندوز فرم
شما بایدvisual C#‎ رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## slimbaby

و در ضمن شما چون ویندوز 8 با C++‎ نمی تونی برنامه های win 32 رو اجرا کنی. این برنامه ها منقرض شده

----------


## mohammadali1375

> عزیز من با زبان C++‎‎ برنامه های کنسولی می نویسن نه نه ویندوز فرم
> شما بایدvisual C#‎‎ رو انتخاب کنی


حالا کی خاست ویندوز فرم بنویسه ؟ میخام win32 console application بنویسم  :لبخند گشاده!: 



> و در ضمن شما چون ویندوز 8 با C++‎‎‎ نمی تونی برنامه های win 32 رو اجرا کنی. این برنامه ها منقرض شده


فکر نکنما. چون اگه اینطوری باشه که هیچ برنامه ای که مال قبل از ویندوز 8 باشه نباید اجرا بشه دوما با ویژال استادیو 2010 هم نباید بشه نوشت که میشه سوما من دیدم با ویژال استادیو 2013 رو ویندوز 8 برنامه ی کنسول اپلیکیشن بنویسیند  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> عزیز من با زبان C++‎‎ برنامه های کنسولی می نویسن نه نه ویندوز فرم
> شما بایدvisual C#‎‎ رو انتخاب کنی


مجبور نیستید وقتی اطلاعات کافی ندارید جواب غلط به کاربر بدین !!!
حالا طبق تفسیر شما نرم افزار های بزرگی مثل فوتوشاپ و یا این 3DsMax و حتی خود VisualStudio که با C++‎ نوشته شده اند کنسول بشمار میاد؟!!  :لبخند: 




> و در ضمن شما چون ویندوز 8 با C++‎‎ نمی تونی برنامه های win 32 رو اجرا کنی. این برنامه ها منقرض شده


ربطی به ویندوز 8 نداره شما میتونید هر برنامه ای رو بنوبسید و اجرا کنید.




> حالا کی خاست ویندوز فرم بنویسه ؟ میخام win32 console application بنویسم 
> 
> فکر نکنما. چون اگه اینطوری باشه که هیچ برنامه ای که مال قبل از ویندوز 8 باشه نباید اجرا بشه دوما با ویژال استادیو 2010 هم نباید بشه نوشت که میشه سوما من دیدم با ویژال استادیو 2013 رو ویندوز 8 برنامه ی کنسول اپلیکیشن بنویسیند


دوست عزیز شما Visual Studio Ultimate 2013 رو نصب کنید دقت کنید در مرحله نصب تیک Visual C++‎ رو حتما کامل با زیر شخه ها بزنید.
بهترین و بزرگترین نرم افزار ها با C++‎ نوشته میشه.

اگر دنبال راحتی کار هستید که همه چیز درگ دراپ باشه برید سراغ C#‎ در غیر اینصورت میتونید با خود C++‎ قویترین برنامه هارو پیاده سازی کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## Sir-Programmer

دقیقاً منم همین مشکل رو داشتم ولی پیداش کردم تو این سایت فقط ارور میده واسه من
error LNK2019: unresolved external symbol WinMain@16 referenced in function ___tmainCRTStartup
 WinForm هست ، منم میخوام کار با سی پلاس پلاس شروع کنم ، آیا کلاً آبجکت ها و فرم و ............ همه چیزو باید تو سی پلاس پلاس با کد نویسی بسازی ؟ حتی Location آبجکت ها و ...... هم باید خودمون با کد بنویسیم ؟؟ خواهشاً کمک کنید مخم ترکید از صب تا الان میخوام یه فرم بسازم و Run کنم همین  :لبخند گشاده!:   :قهقهه:  وقتی روی Visual C++‎‎‎ کلیک کردم در New Project چند تا ساب منو داشت که CLR , ATL , MFC ,WIN 32 رو دیدم که هر کدوم یه کلاس و .... داشتم میشه در مورد اینم توضیح بدین 



> اگر دنبال راحتی کار هستید که همه چیز درگ دراپ باشه برید سراغ C#‎‎‎‎ در غیر  اینصورت میتونید با خود C++‎‎‎‎ قویترین برنامه هارو پیاده سازی کنید.
> موفق باشید.


یعنی واسه ساخت یه برنامه ساده که داری چند تا دکمه و لیبل هست باید کلی بشینم و کد نویسی کنم ؟ میشه در این مورد توضیح بدین ممنون  :قلب:

----------


## Sir-Programmer

:گیج:  آخییییش مشکل حل شد ، فقط اگه ممکنه اینارو توضیح بدین CLR , ATL , MFC ,WIN 32  ممنون

----------


## constructor.iri

> آخییییش مشکل حل شد ، فقط اگه ممکنه اینارو توضیح بدین CLR , ATL , MFC ,WIN 32  ممنون


 برای برنامه نویسی ویندوز با C++‎ دو شیوه وجود دارد:  شیوه بومی (Native): در این شیوه که قدرتمند ترین نوع برنامه نویسی است، برنامه بطور مستقیم توسط پردازنده مرکزی (CPU) اجرا می شود. 
لذا این برنامه ها دسترسی مستقیم به سیستم عامل و سخت افزار دارند و این به شما قدرت و کارایی بسیار بالایی میدهند. اما نکته ای که باید توجه کرد این است که قدرت بالا، به دقت، مسئولیت پذیری، و تمرین بیشتری نیاز دارد تا موارد به درستی انجام شود.

این شیوه نیز خود به MFC، Win32، ATL، و WinRT تقسیم میشود.

در Win32 که قلب ویندوز شناخته میشود و شیوه برنامه نویسی سطح پایین میباشد (پشتیبانی از 16 بیت تا 64 بیت) سرعت برنامه نویسی نسبت به سایر شیوهها کمتر است و زمان و انرژی بیشتری میگیرد. اما در عوض همه چیز در اختیار شما قرار دارد. از کنترل دقیق حافظه تا کنترل تمامی منابع سیستم و البته با نهایت کارایی.
اکثر نرم افزارهای تجاری شرکتهای بزرگ دنیا و متوسط سراسر دنیا که در منازل از آنها استفاده میکنید از APIهای Win32 به طور مستقیم استفاده میکنند.MFC یا همان Microsoft Foundation Class، یک framework میباشد که APIهای Win32 را در قالب کلاسهایی برای برنامه نویسان C++‎ ارائه میکند تا زمان توسعه را کاهش دهد و کار با پایگاه داده را آسانتر میکند، اما با این وجود نتوانسته تمامی ناحیههای Win32 را در بر بگیرد.


شیوه مدیریت شده (Managed): یک محیط runtime به نام CLR برای شما فراهم میکند، که شما را از پیچیدگیهای کار و قرار دادن تحت سیستم عامل و سخت افزار جدا میکند و برنامه نویسی را بسیار سریعتر و آسانتر میکند. اما در هر حال این جدایی، انعطاف پذیری و کارایی کمتری دارد. ضمنا در این مورد برنامه بر روی تمام پلتفرم هایی که فریم ورک دات نت بر روی آنها نصب است قابل اجرا است.

----------


## Sir-Programmer

واقعاً ممنون از جواب کاملت ، پس CLR به کار نمیاد :) من میخوام از دست .NET FrameWork فرار کنم که اولین پروژه ای که باز کردن با سی پلاس پلاس همین CLR بود  :لبخند گشاده!:  ، فقط یه سوالات دیگه ای هم مونده ، در سی شارپ با Entity FrameWork با دیتابیسم کار میکردم خیلی ساده ولی تو MFC C++‎ باید چیکار کرد ، متاسفانه منبع فارسی در زمینه سی پلاس پلاس کمه ممنون میشم یه خورده راهنمایی کنید ، و سوال بعدی من میخوام MFC C++‎ رو یاد بگیرم بنظرتون خوبه ؟ و سوال آخر برنامه نوشته شده با MFC بدون نیاز به فایل و ... بروی تمام نسخه های ویندوز اجرا میشه ؟ ممنون

----------


## constructor.iri

در صورتی که بخوای با C++‎ در CLR برنامه نویسی کنی مجبورتا یک سری از  امکانات C++‎ رو نمیتونی استفاده کنی مثل بحث اشاره گرها. پس حالا که اینقدر  تلاش کردی و C++‎ یاد گرفتی برو تو MFC کار کن تا از کل قابلیت های C++‎  بهره بگیری.
اگه از کار با Entry FrameWork و سادگی استفاده از اون خیلی  راضی هستی مشکلی نیست میتونی اون قسمت هایی رو که قصد داری از Entry  Framwork استفاده کنی رو با سی شارپ بصورت DLL بنویسی و داخل کد نیتیو C++‎  از اون DLL استفاده کنی. و اگه کلا از دات نت فراری هستی (مثل من) مجبوری  که از خود کلاسهای کتابخانه mfc استفاده کنی چارت کلی این کلاسها رو میتونی  اینجا ببینی.
متاسفانه  باید بگم که من هر چقدر سعی کردم یک منبع فارسی جامع پیدا کنم موفق نشدم،  چه برسه به اینکه این منبع بروز باشه. تنها راه شما برای یادگیری برنامه  نویسی با این کتابخانه و آشنایی با ساختار این برنامه ها اینه که مطالب و  آموزش ها رو بصورت پراکنده و از منابع ها گوناگون فرا بگیری که خیلی سخته.  اگر هم که خواستی میتونی از منابع انگلیسی استفاده کنی که جامع ترین اون  کتاب IVOR HORTON’S BEGINNING Visual C++‎ 2013 هست. این کتاب شما رو تا سطح  متوسط آموزش میده و برای حرفه ای شدن هم باید به داکیومنت های خود  مایکروسافت رجوع کنی. پیشنهاد من اینه که در قسمت Microsoft Help Viewer  2.1 ویژوال استودیو پکیج C++‎ رو از اینترنت دریافت کنی تا بتونی با کلاسهای  اون بصورت حرفه ای آشنا بشی.
در جواب سوال آخرتون باید بگم که شرمنده  جواب قطعی ای ندارم که بدم (یعنی بلد نیستم) اما این احتمال هست که چون شما  در واقع دارید از MFC ـــ که همون API های ویندوز، و توابع نوشته شده توسط  C++‎ هستند، که بصورت کلاس بسته بندی شده اندـــ استفاده میکنید پس در  صورتی که آخرین C++‎ Runtime بر روی ویندوز نصب شده باشه این برنامه ها روی  اون ویندوز قابلیت اجرایی شدن دارند.
باید بگم که  MFC و Win32 برای  ساخت برنامه های حرفه ای و نیازمند به سرعت بالا استفاده میشه، مناسب برای  کسانی که قصد دارن کنترل هر چیزی رو در ویندوز در اختیار داشته باشند. پس  شما راه سختی رو انتخاب کردین. پیشنهاد میکنم که مثل من وقت خودتون رو تلف  نکنید  :ناراحت:  و  سعی کنید یه استاد در این رابطه پیدا کنید و ازشون بهره ببرین و البته به  من هم بگید که من هم بدجور دنبال یه استاد خوب میگردم حاضرم هز هزینه ای رو  بخاطرش پرداخت کنم. :لبخند گشاده!: 

در ضمن از تاخیر در پاسخ دهی هم پوزش میخوام

----------


## tahery99

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
متاسفانه من مشکل دیگری دارم که هنگام تلاش برای ایجاد پروژه جدید در 2013 پیام زیر را می دهد.
error.jpg

خیلی ممنون می شم که اساتید کمک کنند
با تشکر

----------


## sonixax

دوستان كسى ميدونه چه طور ميشه توى vs2013 وين فرم درست كرد بدون اينكه درگير دات نت بشيم ؟
ظاهرا مايكروسافت خيلي چيزها رو حذف كرده! 
اگر نميشه به جز qt چه ide ميشناسيد كه gui builder هم داشته باشه ؟ 
خيلي ممنون

----------


## solex70

سلام دوستان من می خوام یه پروژه اندرویدی با مونو اندروید تو vs2013و یا vs2012 ایجاد کنم اما vs تو بخش loadig گیر می کنه و اصلا صفحه پروژه رو باز نمی کنه کسی می دونه ایراد از کجاس؟

----------

